# Band Saw Blade Store Attempt 4



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

For band saw blade storage, I have been using box hung from the ceiling with dividers that allowed me to separate and store about twenty blades. It was built for my 93-1/2" blades, so, if I installed a riser block, I would have to replace it.

After I moved my band saw to the other side of the shop, I just hung the blades on nails on the wall, "until I got time to drop, move and re-install the storage cabinet." That ate up a lot of valuable wall real estate, however. Then, the area above the blades became the ideal place for storing jigs. Putting the original storage back would block the view of the jigs, as well as place it well out from the wall.

Add to the issues noted above, and though I, generally, liked the storage I had been using, it required a lot of material, if I wanted to add room for more blades, or increase the size for larger blades.

In the end, this is the simple solution I came up with. It uses very little material, and I'm not limited to a blade size. It can, of course, be as long as one desires. I can vary the openings (e.g., smaller openings for 1/8" to 1/4" blades) to get more into a small area.

The blades store well above my head, but can still be easily taken off or placed back on the rack.

I had been using the clips in the picture to label the blades. I was thinking of adding a bit of laminate to each

one so I could write on it (e.g., this one is on it's last leg, this one is perfect for abuse, because I want it on it's last leg, etc.).

If I continue to use them, I may install screws under where each blade hangs, so I can put the clips right under the blade to which the note applies.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

You have a really nice rack Kelly, have a good day and make some dust


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Looks like a good idea .


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Good idea. It could be easily converted to be mounted on a wall as well. My old shop had exposed rafters and I used them for a LOT of storage. This new shop I'm doing has a ceiling and I'm gonna miss that space overhead.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Great design! I have been thinking about how to do this myself and your post save me a lot of thinking.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Someone made a good point, so, for clarity, I removed a couple blades and took another picture.

A variation of this could be made using large cup hooks. As with this storage version, installing them in a board or piece of plywood would make them easier to move around or to position. Too, they might work better if they were squared up.


----------

